# Dive Partners



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen a few posts lately from folks looking for dive buddies and such. I'm kinda in the same boat so to speak. Need more dive buddies to increase diving opportunities.

Brief background: Wife and I have been certified for over 20 years, always owned our own boat and have countless dives between us. Mostly spearing, lobster hunting and such out of P'cola pass, but have dove extensively from O.B. AL to Destin, FL and the Keys. We would like to find a few like minded friends/couples to dive with occasionally. We can dive from our boat, with a bit of help on expenses, or yours with same arrangement. We can fish too. Prefer bouy diving, but can anchor if needed. Would be leaving/returning from our dock in Tiger Pt. area if our boat. We're not young, but not worn out either :thumbup:. Not to exclude good company, but couples and/or dive partners preferred. We will dive together and need another buddy pair. Typically 2-3 dives per day. We dive hard, play hard, and no one goes home until all the work is done. Days could be 8-12 hrs. from start to finish.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

hell yeah....put me on the list!


----------



## bninja636 (Nov 10, 2011)

Would like to be included will be back in town on the 6th for a few weeks


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can vouch for Armando being a great dive buddy! Good to see a familiar friend. We will have to catch up!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Cuz! Put me on that list. If you don't have my number, pm me, I got yours and Denise's, I know I've caught you at bad times when I've texted you guys for diving
Was good seeing you guys at the shark tourney too!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Put me on that list too! Been too long since I have been able to get out on a regular basis.


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi I just moved to pcola & need dive buddies PM me if you guys ever need an xtra diver!


----------

